# Cockapoo's and kids



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy with Emily and Alfie.










Poppy and Rosie with Emily and Alfie.



















Poppy and Iyla.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful photos - it looks like all four adore each other! 

Turi x


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

What wonderful pictures, i love the relationships children build with dogs. I think it is so special  

I can wait for my children to have their first dog, thanks for sharing them great pictures


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos! All beautiful but my favourite is the last one.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely cockapoos and equally cute kids   

I love watching my kids hiugging our poos xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous pics!! I love how dogs seem to know they need to be gentle with children.

x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Brilliant! Take my hat off to anyone who can do both! I struggle with just one!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

lovely poo's,lovely chidren.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your loverly comments. The children are three of our five grandchildren.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

5 grandchildren means lots of fun and a great family Christmas xxx Enjoy them Colin


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You must be the coolest grandparents.  Yes, yes please lets go to Grandad's house and play with Poppy and Rosie :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww  Wonderful pictures


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love that last picture....adorable...both of them.


----------

